# Realtek HD Audio Input - Microphone Problem



## MrWiggles (Aug 16, 2008)

Hello!

I have a problem with my recording.
If I talk with someone on ventrilo and I listen to some music, the person I'm talking with hears my music very loud and can't hear me at all because of that.
So the thing is that my microphone records what happens on my PC. If I get an error message, the other person hears it.
This isn't a speaker problem. The sound doesn't get to the microphone then to the other person.
Also, when I try to edit stuff in the volume control, everything is grey.








I hope someone has the answer.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## azuziel (Aug 6, 2008)

I would remove the HD audio driver, and install the AC97 audio driver (which works with almost everything under the sun). Just google AC97 Audio Driver.

Have you tried a newer version of the Realtek HD Audio Driver?

Also, you may want to re-register all of your DLL;s. This would make it easy. http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/System-Miscellaneous/Dial-a-fix.shtml


----------



## teddy32 (Apr 8, 2008)

i have the same exact problem, some say it can be fixed by simply buying a usb headset, I haven't yet but its worth a try


----------



## Celor (Aug 23, 2008)

My friend is having the same problem does the AC97 drivers solve the problem?


----------



## teddy32 (Apr 8, 2008)

didnt work for me


----------



## ajikumar (Sep 11, 2008)

teddy32 said:


> didnt work for me


----------



## RateBuddha (Nov 6, 2007)

I had the Same Prob... how i fixed it before, i just made the Sound transfer to the front jack on the PC. But i reformatted and now i do not have the same Option to make the audio go to the front jack ... but it may work for you. I had to take a longer Audio cord to connect my Mic to the back of the computer when i had the Head phones pluged in to the front.


----------



## RateBuddha (Nov 6, 2007)

MrWiggles said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have a problem with my recording.
> If I talk with someone on ventrilo and I listen to some music, the person I'm talking with hears my music very loud and can't hear me at all because of that.
> ...


Do you see where it says Stereo Mixer? Mute THAT !!!!


----------

